# Just Bought A New Rifle



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

She's a Remington 700 BDL DM .30-06. Has a Simmons Pro-Hunter 3-9x40mm. woo woo!


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I had a guy try and sell me a rifle just like that in the 270 caliber. When I thought about buying it he said it was no longer for sale. He said he decided that there was no way he was going to sell it anymore. He has nothing but good to say about it. I think that you will be happy with the gun. I dont no much about the scope though.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats a really nice rifle but the scope will leave alot to be desired. I won't say it but you know what you need to do with the scope!

:idea:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll be damned, got the same gun but a lefty and an internal magazine. Love it.

A rifle that nice deserves a leupold, in my opinion. I went for the VX-II and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Deserves a Burris in my opinion!

:sniper:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn! I have the same rifle as well except mine is the custome deluxe with extra engraving, and a Nikon...heres the pic of mine.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=3716


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

she's a bute, 1 shot. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

how much did you get it for, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

$499.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

not bad my friend, It will be a fine killing machine for you, Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Sweet!!

Guess the Rem's are selling again. Heres the Varmit gun I just picked up in 22-250.

Dave


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I think both of those guns need some leupold scopes just to top them off :lol:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Sweet! The 700LVs are nice! Now if they would just start making the 22-250 with 1-7" twist barrel so you could stabalize 80 grain bullets.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool rifle.....................I have one in the 7mm Mag..........


----------

